# Need plans for a plant pyramid



## americancanuck (Apr 4, 2011)

Recieved a request to build one of these plant pyramids and I can't find any plans. If anyone knows where to get such a thing please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=wood+pyramid++planter+plans+free


----------

